# Western Bee



## chuck0one (Jul 18, 2008)

Anyone know whats up with Western Bee? Their website is down and I lack contact information. Thanks


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Address: 5 9th Ave E
Polson, MT,
59860-3216 Phone: 406-883-2918 Fax: 406-883-4336


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

I just talked to them the other day by both phone and email. Their website apprears to be down. I have couple email address for them if you want'em.


----------



## chuck0one (Jul 18, 2008)

The email would be great, thanks


----------



## wbee (Mar 4, 2005)

It's up.

www.westernbee.com


----------

